# تصميماتى لذكرى الاربعين لنياحة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



## bant el mase7 (17 أبريل 2012)

*تصميماتى لذكرى الاربعين
 لنياحة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

أبى وحبيبى قداسة البابا شنودة هتفضل دايما مالى قلوبنا بحبك الكبير 
ومالى آذاننا بكلماتك المعزية المرشدة التى تضيىء
لنا وتعلمنا يامعلم الاجيال
**ذكرى الصديق تدوم الى الابد 
*




















 




























 *





*












 






 


















































































*

يتبع
* ​


----------



## bant el mase7 (17 أبريل 2012)

*
اشفعلنا ياآبينا الطوباوى أمام عرش النعمة*
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (17 أبريل 2012)

تصميمات رائعة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2012)

*تصميمات جميله جداا
شكرا ليكي 
وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أبريل 2012)

جمال جدا يا بنت المسيح

ويستحقوا التقيييم


----------



## bant el mase7 (10 يونيو 2012)

*ميرسى مروركم صلاة وشفاعة قداسة البابا معنا جميعا*





​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يونيو 2012)

هي التصميمات دي بتاعتك انتي
بجد دا انا انبهرت بيهم
ميرسي كتييييير
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## bant el mase7 (19 يونيو 2012)

*اه يابنت الكنيسة دى تصميماتى
وميرسى حبيبتى مرورك وتشجيعك
بركة البابا شنودة معاكى*


*صلاتك يابابا شنودة ياحبيبنا من اجل مصر 
**ومن اجل ابنائك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

تصميمات روعه
بركه صلواته وشفاعته تكون معانا
امين


----------



## bant el mase7 (23 يونيو 2012)

*ميرسى مرورك نيفينا 
صلاة وشفاعة قداسة البابا معاكى*​


----------

